# Sync calendar between husband and wife's droids



## Lurch81

Just wondering the easiest way to have our calendars sync so we both can see and edit the same calendar on our phones

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahl

I think your best bet is going to be making a new calendar (I think you can do it with your standard gmail one too, but starting a new one would probably be best if you don't have too much to lose) that the two of you are going to share. When one of you makes the new calendar click on the down arrow located to the right side of the calendar under "My calendars" and then choose "share this calendar." From here you want to enter the email address of the people you want to share with and under permission settings choose "make changes and manage sharing" so that they're able to edit it. That should do it. Just make sure you set your phone to show this new calendar.

If you're interested in using Thunderbird for Google Calendar as well, check out my tutorial posting events to Google Calendar with Thunderbird here. The instructions require Thunderbird version 5+ and are for Linux but it should be roughly the same regardless of OS.


----------



## redtrk

Lurch81 said:


> Just wondering the easiest way to have our calendars sync so we both can see and edit the same calendar on our phones


There is an app called COZI it allows you to that, and anyone else in your family. I found it on Amazon for free about a month ago.


----------



## Jaxidian

Personally, I think you should both have your own calendars and share them with each other. Then use a calendar app that overlays multiple calendars upon each other. Android Agenda Widget (free, paid) is my favorite. This way you can both keep your own calendars yet see each other's appointments as well.


----------



## Android_Lee

If you both have Google accounts, share your calendars with each other and give yourselves permission to add/edit events. Then in the calendar app you will be able to see yours and your spouses calendars, and add/edit events on both.


----------



## Drootz

Android_Lee said:


> If you both have Google accounts, share your calendars with each other and give yourselves permission to add/edit events. Then in the calendar app you will be able to see yours and your spouses calendars, and add/edit events on both.


What he said. Easiest way and integrated. My wife and I have this also.

You just have to set the original permissions on your google account and her's to share with [email protected] through the internet. You could even change the calendar alert colors to signify who's aapnt is who's by seeing the color.

:smile3:


----------

